# NOI update



## Titan1

Seems there was an overwhelming response to the 1st round invites.
They are changing some things up.. Instead of 6 rings we now have 8 rings and two new judges. Groups s/d was supposed to be both days and now only Saturday and they are also not sending out second round invites.. 
I can't wait to get going!


----------



## Loisiana

I'm looking at going to the NOI myself...maybe I'll look you up while I'm down there :


----------



## hotel4dogs

what are the dates...so I can cheer for you!!!!


----------



## Titan1

Loisiana said:


> I'm looking at going to the NOI myself...maybe I'll look you up while I'm down there :


It would be kinda hard to miss us in the room...ROFL!


----------



## Titan1

hotel4dogs said:


> what are the dates...so I can cheer for you!!!!


The actual NOI competition will be December 17th and 18th. We will compete both days on all rings and at the end they will announce the winners and placements. My goal is to run clean both days....LOL.. Pretty lofty goals huh?


----------



## Loisiana

> It would be kinda hard to miss us in the room...ROFL!


Wow, ego's getting a little big there, huh? Nobody's gonna miss seeing Michelle and Titan at the NOI! :

JUST KIDDING!!!!! I know that's not at all what you meant, dear MIL :smooch: (Michelle's the least egotistical person I know)


----------



## Titan1

Loisiana said:


> Wow, ego's getting a little big there, huh? Nobody's gonna miss seeing Michelle and Titan at the NOI! :
> 
> JUST KIDDING!!!!! I know that's not at all what you meant, dear MIL :smooch: (Michelle's the least egotistical person I know)


You might be sleeping on your car....:uhoh:....


----------



## hotel4dogs

I will be cheering for you guys!


----------



## Loisiana

Titan1 said:


> You might be sleeping on your car....:uhoh:....


aw, I'm just pickin' on ya. You know I love you! 

And can I at least sleep IN my car instead of ON it???


----------



## Titan1

Jodie can provide updates for the group provided I haven't broke her fingers before then..LOL!


----------



## Loisiana

Are you doing any of the trials the days before the NOI?


----------



## Titan1

Yep at least two maybe all three days.. I am thinking Wednesday and Thursday and taking Friday off .... Just not sure of the timing there.. Last year I did Thursday and Friday and that worked out..


----------



## DNL2448

No pressure here, but it would sure be a super nice birthday present, for me, if you win the whole shebang! That's what I'll wish for when I blow out the candles. Believe me, you may be able to see the glow of the candles from your hotel room!


----------



## Titan1

DNL2448 said:


> No pressure here, but it would sure be a super nice birthday present, for me, if you win the whole shebang! That's what I'll wish for when I blow out the candles. Believe me, you may be able to see the glow of the candles from your hotel room!


I think you should have a birthday vacation in Florida about that time....
I would love to do better than last year and finish all the rings clean. I hope I learned my lesson from last year and just do MY thing and not worry about anything else.. Things work out better for me if I do.. NO HANDLER MISTAKES!..:


----------



## ataylor

Jackson, Kailey, & I will be cheering for you!!


----------



## BayBeams

This will be the first year in the last 4 years that I won't be attending since it moved to the other side of the planet. 
Michelle, I will be there in spirit cheering you on. Have FUN!

I so wish this was televised real time!
Andrea


----------



## DNL2448

BayBeams said:


> This will be the first year in the last 4 years that I won't be attending since it moved to the other side of the planet.
> Michelle, I will be there in spirit cheering you on. Have FUN!
> 
> I so wish this was televised real time!
> Andrea


Great idea! I wonder if Animal Planet would do it???


----------



## sammydog

We will be rooting for you from San Diego, and eagerly waiting for Jodie's updates! No finger breaking allowed!!!


----------



## hollyk

Voice recognition software maybe needed.


----------



## Stretchdrive

I am looking forward to NOI updates this weekend! Have fun everyone, and keep us posted!!


----------



## Maxs Mom

GO TITEY PANTS AND MICHELLE!!!! We are rooting for you up here in Michigan! Quinn says go "big brother". 

Have a great time fill us in when you can!


----------



## Loisiana

I'm in the motel! Where's my roomie???


----------



## sammydog

I am excited for both of you!!


----------



## Loisiana

:::twiddles thumbs::: la la la la

Thought about walking up there but it's a long walk and we might pass each other and not know it!

She best not be limping back on a hurt leg. I should go see if I see the BOOT in the room.


----------



## Loisiana

The keg is supposed to be here for six, strippers for seven. Don't miss the party!


----------



## sammydog

Don't get your fingers broken!!!

Loving the updates though, wish I was there!


----------



## Loisiana

I brought my dads EXTRA BIG suitcase for vendor shopping. Im pretty sure Titan could ride back in it.


----------



## Stretchdrive

If I were you, I would just text her that I was coming to the show site, and start walking there.


----------



## Loisiana

They're here, party's on!


----------



## Stretchdrive

How did they do today?


----------



## sammydog

Tell everyone I say hello! I am so jealous!


----------



## DNL2448

Thought this could help those of us that couldn't go:

American Kennel Club - AKC National Obedience Invitational

Still it would be better if someone who is there (hint, hint, Jodie) could video tape certain runs for us...


----------



## Stretchdrive

Last year, I was getting play by play texts from a friend that was there. It was really nice to know what happened shortly after it happened!!


----------



## hotel4dogs

best of luck to our own Michelle and Titan!!!!!


----------



## AmbikaGR

Good luck Michele and Titan. :crossfing
Also rooting for some hometown talent. There is a group of incredible handlers going down from the school we train at that includes Betsy Scapicchio and her star student 2 time NOC Petra Ford and Tyler.


----------



## Loisiana

Any ideas on how to coax Michelle off the table? She's having a little too much fun dancing up there!


----------



## hollyk

Best of luck to Michelle and Titan.
Also to our hometown hero's Sharon Colvin and her boy Chilly.

Don't coax her down, just post pictures.
Have a great time!


----------



## Titan1

Okay.. so there is no table dancing.. Titan is passed out on the bed though... from so much petting.. We did not place today but had very respectable scores in both classes. Had some slight leg pain today so I think I will be skipping the actual show tomorrow...
he may actually climb in her suitcase...


----------



## Stretchdrive

Glad you had a good day!! Sounds like a good idea to take tomorrow off, you will be running your butt off this weekend!!


----------



## Titan1

Okay... so Jessica remember last year how far Obedience and Agility was apart.... They are right beside each other. same floor...You could stand in one doorway and watch both events..


----------



## Stretchdrive

Titan1 said:


> Okay... so Jessica remember last year how far Obedience and Agility was apart.... They are right beside each other. same floor...You could stand in one doorway and watch both events..


That would be nice!! I hope someone posts pictures of what the setup looks like ect, so those of us at home can see it.


----------



## sammydog

How neat is that, but it must be so loud for obedience! I have friends showing at Long Beach and they moved the obedience, so its not upstairs in that nice room, its down next to conformation...

Tell Jodie to take some pictures and post them!

Enjoy your day off tomorrow, stay off that foot!


----------



## Loisiana

Michelle and Titan took the day off from showing today, but we still went up there for most of the day. We both bought some bling shirts from the vendors. I met Anney and Fisher today! 

It's a Who's Who of the obedience world up there. Very cool!

A group of 10 went to dinner and 9 of us had Sunfire goldens! (the 10th owned a poodle...) So much fun, I so rarely get to talk goldens in person with anyone, and even more rarely dogs of Flip's lines. It was also fun drinking the strawberry daiquiri! 

Obedience starts at 7:30 tomorrow morning. Which is much better than agility, which is starting at 5:30! 

I have my camera and my flip cam, and am also packing the ipad. There's not going to be a whole lot to post tomorrow, since they won't announce any kind of scores until the end of the day Sunday, but I'll check in at some point and let everyone know how it's going.


----------



## AmberSunrise

Are Barb & Mike from Sunfire there yet? They were going down to watch their dogs


----------



## Loisiana

No they decided not to come after all


----------



## AmberSunrise

Loisiana said:


> No they decided not to come after all


Awww, that's too bad.


----------



## sammydog

How fun! I am so jealous that we are not there!

I cannot believe agility is starting at 5:30 AM!!! Those poor west coasties! Its going to be be like running at 2:00AM!!!


----------



## Stretchdrive

sammydog said:


> How fun! I am so jealous that we are not there!
> 
> I cannot believe agility is starting at 5:30 AM!!! Those poor west coasties! Its going to be be like running at 2:00AM!!!


Can you imagine what time they are getting up?!

I still think that agility needs to have regional qualifiers like obedience does.


----------



## sammydog

I just got an email from one of my agility friends, cannot believe she is still up! 

Regional qualifiers would be cool, but I have no idea how that would work since there are only 5 dogs from each breed invited...


----------



## Stretchdrive

sammydog said:


> I just got an email from one of my agility friends, cannot believe she is still up!
> 
> Regional qualifiers would be cool, but I have no idea how that would work since there are only 5 dogs from each breed invited...


I suppose they would have to go by height class. The top dog per class, that isn't already invited. Atleast you have agility nationals. We don't have that with obedience.


----------



## Loisiana

I don't think agility can take any more entries, that is why they are starting so early. I heard that they don't expect to finish finals until after 9 on Sunday.


----------



## Stretchdrive

I have been starting to get NOI updates!! This is very exciting!!

Looking forward to seeing the first update from Jodie!!


----------



## Loisiana

Halfway through today and Titan is passing everything. Stays and four more rings to go.

LOTS of mess ups from many top dogs. Tyler missed his DOR.


----------



## DNL2448

Go Titan Go!


----------



## sammydog

Go Titian GO!!!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise

Good boy Titan


----------



## AmbikaGR

Loisiana said:


> Halfway through today and Titan is passing everything. Stays and four more rings to go.


Keep it up Titan!!!



Loisiana said:


> LOTS of mess ups from many top dogs. Tyler missed his DOR.


In all the years I have had the pleasure of watching Tyler I do not remember him ever blowing an exercise. I would expect that Petra just hugged him and told him "It's okay, Ty".


----------



## hollyk

Good Boy Titan!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Yay Titie Pants!!!! Go team Titan!


----------



## AmbikaGR

they have a few pics up on the AKC website. The one that caught my eye was ALL 8 rings doing stays simultaneously. I did not realize they did them all together. Guess it makes sense and "levels" the playing field. 

American Kennel Club - AKC National Obedience Invitational


----------



## sammydog

What a cool picture!


----------



## hotel4dogs

sitting browsing through the catalog, I'm impressed at how many of the goldens came from just 4 breeders (15 of them!). There are, of course, others who have big name dogs from these 4 breeders as their sire/dam, but I was looking only at the ones who actually carry the kennel name:

Sunfire Goldens 2
Tanbark Goldens 3
Topbrass Retrievers 5
High Times Goldens 5

Pretty amazing!


----------



## AmbikaGR

While there is nothing yet posted for Obedience today there are some Agility round 1 & 2 results and the "Juniors" Obedience and Agility results on their Facebook page.
American Kennel Club | Facebook


----------



## AmberSunrise

hotel4dogs said:


> sitting browsing through the catalog, I'm impressed at how many of the goldens came from just 4 breeders (15 of them!). There are, of course, others who have big name dogs from these 4 breeders as their sire/dam, but I was looking only at the ones who actually carry the kennel name:
> 
> Sunfire Goldens 2
> Tanbark Goldens 3
> Topbrass Retrievers 5
> High Times Goldens 5
> 
> Pretty amazing!


Does this include the agility dogs?


----------



## sammydog

Thanks Hank!!


----------



## AmbikaGR

I saw something posted on Facebook that Michele and Titan had a WONDERFUL day!!


----------



## sammydog

Whos page? Where is Jodie!!!!

Nevermind, found it: "Michelle and Titan ended day 1 going 8 for 8! One no sit on go outs, everything else was just minor deductions. Awesome day!"


----------



## AmbikaGR

sammydog said:


> Whos page? Where is Jodie!!!!
> 
> Nevermind, found it: "Michelle and Titan ended day 1 going 8 for 8! One no sit on go outs, everything else was just minor deductions. Awesome day!"


Sorry. 
It looked like Jodie posted it to Michelle's page? I do not think she needed to tell her about it though. :doh:
Or maybe she thought she could tell Michelle's friends the news. :dblthumb2


----------



## Loisiana

Okay let me try this again, I wrote a post earlier and lost it.


Michelle and Titan did excellent today! As you saw, they went 8 for 8 rings, with just the one no sit on a go out. Michelle almost fell on Titan on a stand but Titey pants stayed solid and saved the day.


It's brutal over there. Of last year's four placers, only Kathy with Buoy is left without blowing an exercise. 


The juniors competition was really nice. I am so glad they started it, I hope it pulls a lot of juniors into the sport. Connie Cleveland is there specifically to help out the juniors.


Jackie Mertens really liked Titan 


Titan's half brother Riley also ran clean today. It was a good day for Apollo pups!

I am having a blast over here, so glad I was able to come.


----------



## sammydog

Thanks for the update! Tell Michelle to keep up the good work!


----------



## hotel4dogs

no, that's just the obedience dogs



Sunrise said:


> Does this include the agility dogs?


----------



## Stretchdrive

Glad to hear they had a good day!! Thanks for posting!!


----------



## AmbikaGR

Competition still going on. I have not heard any news on Team Titan but heard that by lunch time only 26 dogs were still clean - hopefully Michele is one. Two of my training buddies, well one buddy and one instructor, are done and clean 16 for 16. FANTASTIC job Betsy Scapicchio and Vivian Bergman. Betsy has a Golden (Dealer) and Vivian a Border Collie (Sugah) that Betsy bred. 
Waiting for the rest to finish up and then scores too be posted.


----------



## AmbikaGR

Saw that as of lunch these were the top 5 teams. I believe that was thru 4 runs. 

1 - Ward Faulkner
2 - Kathy Platt
3 - Dee Dee Anderson
4 - Gary Platt
5 - Dave Gannon

I believe ALL 5 are GOLDEN teams!!!


----------



## AmbikaGR

Just saw on Michelle's Facebook page that she and Titan were also clean 16 for 16!!! What an amazing accomplishment!!!


----------



## Stretchdrive

AmbikaGR said:


> Saw that as of lunch these were the top 5 teams. I believe that was thru 4 runs.
> 
> 1 - Ward Faulkner
> 2 - Kathy Platt
> 3 - Dee Dee Anderson
> 4 - Gary Platt
> 5 - Dave Gannon
> 
> I believe ALL 5 are GOLDEN teams!!!


They sure are all goldens!! I am waiting now to see what the final standings say.

It is really neat to see! I suspected Ward would do well after his multiple 200's this year!

Kathy has always shown such great sportsmanship at the shows I have seen her at. I am glad to see her in the top 5!!

Congrats to team Titie pants on running clean all weekend!! 16 for 16 is amazing!! They have always been a consistant team!! Proof that hard work, and consistancy in training pays off!! I am also glad to see her do so well for her friend Audrey's sake. After what she has gone through the past couple months, I am sure it brought a smile to her face


----------



## Stretchdrive

The finals are in!!

*Ward Faulkner NOC*

*Kathy second *

*DeeDee third *

*Gary Platt 4th*

*Ward won over Kathy by 2.5 pts.*


----------



## AmberSunrise

AmbikaGR said:


> Just saw on Michelle's Facebook page that she and Titan were also clean 16 for 16!!! What an amazing accomplishment!!!


Woohoo!! That is a wonderful accomplishment! Way to to Michelle & Titan


----------



## hollyk

16 for 16 Holy Smokes!


----------



## Loisiana

Michelle and Titan had an amazing day, not a single substantial deduction from any of the 8 rings. I am so proud of them, they looked great. Dont know how they ended up overall, AKC wont release that info at this time  had a great time, Will post more when I get home.


----------



## Loisiana

Just found out they finished 7th overall!


----------



## Loisiana

9 of the top 10 were goldens!


----------



## Stretchdrive

That is great, I just checked the AKC website as well!!


----------



## DNL2448

Loisiana said:


> Just found out they finished 7th overall!


That is phenomenal! :appl:


How many dogs showed up?


----------



## hotel4dogs

Michelle and Titan ROCK! HUGE congratulations, just getting invited, let alone finishing, and finishing 7th besides!!!! Simply amazing!


----------



## sammydog

WOO HOOO!!!! Go Team Titan!!! You two are simply amazing!!!  I wish I could have watched in person!

Here are the Top 10, pretty cool that 9 of the 10 are Goldens!


1407.5 276 OTCH Spirit's Zim Zam Zoom UDX6 OM4 (Golden Retriever) "Zoom" Ward Falkner
1405.0 289 NOC OTCH High Times Ris'n Above The Tide UDX13 OGM RE (Golden Retriever) "Buoy" Kathleen Rasinowich-Platt
1396.5 271 NOC OTCH Dd's Dreams Do Come True VCD1 UDX18 OGM RE TDX JH (Golden Retriever) "Dream" Dee Dee Anderson/Billy Anderson
1395.5 297 OTCH Goldenloch Makin' A Statement UDX3 OM4 (Golden Retriever) "Bubba" Mr. Gary J Platt
1389.5 262 OTCH MACH Tanbark's Who's The Boss UDX19 OGM RA SH (Golden Retriever) "Bossman" David Gannon
1389.0 329 OTCH Goldseekers Gamblin Man UDX4 OM7 (Golden Retriever) "Dealer" Betsy Scapicchio
1387.0 281 OTCH Dal-Rhe's Sunfire Titanium UDX10 OGM RAE NJP (Golden Retriever) "Titan" Michelle Meyer
1387.0 294 OTCH Topbrass Is Flying High UDX9 OGM VER JH (Golden Retriever) "Indy" Karen Ann Fuss
1385.0 303 OTCH Dune Von Schoerling UDX7 OM8 NA (Belgian Malinois) "Dune" Anne Paul
1380.5 317 OTCH Sunfire's Code Red UDX13 OGM VER (Golden Retriever) "Riley" Fran Culle

Complete results are here:
http://images.akc.org/national_obedience_invitational/2011/Sunday_Results.pdf


----------



## AmberSunrise

Go Team Titan!! You must be incredible to get to watch!


----------



## Loisiana

The dog that placed 10 has the same sire as Titan and is related to Flip through his dam.

I love love love the dog that won. Before I even realized who they were I kept remarking that I really like that dog the first time I saw him in the ring.


----------



## AmbikaGR

What an amazing two days,16 runs, under extremely stressful and competitive conditions. CONGRATULATIONS Michele and Titan!!!
Do I recall at one point you debating about NOT going? Maybe that was someone else.


----------



## GoldenSail

Wow! That is phenomenal! Go Michelle and Titan!


----------



## 2golddogs

What an amazing team they are!!! Someday I hope to see Michelle and Titan in action.


----------



## Stretchdrive

2golddogs said:


> What an amazing team they are!!! Someday I hope to see Michelle and Titan in action.


I see them at almost every show I go to!!


----------



## K9-Design

The NOI really is an extraordinary event. It is really one of the most intense and challenging dog events I've ever seen. To complete the two days and run clean or nearly clean is an amazing accomplishment for any team. I saw many handlers come out in tears upon completing their last ring on Sunday afternoon, after what was clearly an intense and high pressure situation! Congratulations to everyone who got through it.
Michelle and Titan were absolutely wonderful and a delight to meet! They are a very special team and performed superbly well. It was so fun to be there to root them on!


----------



## Loisiana

I'm home! Here's my final thoughts and knowledge gained from this weekend for anyone going in the future:

Opening announcements I had chills and was so nervous I thought I could never show a dog here because I can't even handle being a spectator!

Watching Michelle and Titan work together was so beautiful I almost cried. Then I almost cried again when they finished clean.

Despite what someone else may say, I swear my heart was beating as hard as Michelle's was every time she stepped in the ring. I thought I was going to be sick a couple of times it was going so hard.

Putting whipped cream on a strawberry daiquiri appears to be a southern thing.

If you want to eat the cake provided by AKC, get in line early. 

If you are going as a spectator, don't buy your tickets ahead of time. If nobody asks to see a ticket either day then it is a waste of $40.

Don't hire Jodie to be your kennel help, she sucks at it.

Don't hire Jodie to carry your crate to your car, she is a wimp.

If Anney tells you that you are buying too much bling, just ignore her. She is just waiting for you to turn your back so she can buy her own bling.

If you are not wealthy and have trouble with financial restraint, it is probably best to leave your credit card at home.

If you love to talk obedience and golden retrievers and being surrounded by all the Who's Who of both, you will be in absolute heaven


----------



## DNL2448

Jodie, you're such a crack up!


----------



## Stretchdrive

Jodie, 
I loved your post!! It gave me a good chuckle!! Glad you had a great time!! You better go again next year, so you can get used to the feeling, before you get your invite!!


----------



## Loisiana

By the way, after two and a half years of being an active forum member, I finally just met in person other forum members for the very first time. I really do exist!


----------



## DNL2448

You are like the little M&M people!


----------



## K9-Design

Yes I can vouch that Jodie does exist! Really! And she LOVES sparkly shirts!!!!


----------



## Loisiana

K9-Design said:


> Yes I can vouch that Jodie does exist! Really! And she LOVES sparkly shirts!!!!


yes I own two whole sparkly shirts. I believe Anney is up to 4 :


----------

